# Heading to OBX Wednesday!



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally, due to my wife’s illness and having to stop working we are finally heading to our favorite place. We usually make the trip to OBX at least twice a year but due to finances we haven’t made the trip this year. Saving and scraping to finally make the trip we are so ready for the salty air we have been missing. Heading down on Wednesday for Oregon Inlet campground for five days and then hitting our southern Campground at Hatteras Sands for another two weeks. Fishing, shelling and beer drinking to come. Will keep you up to date on the fishing. Hatteras or bust! LOL


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Have fun! Hopefully your wife is on the mend for good.

Headed down 2 weeks from this Friday.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to hear your getting away. looking forward to reading the reports. Heading down on the 26th... save us a few. enjoy your time together


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well got to Hatteras on Wednesday, with plans to stay 5 days at Oregon Inlet campground. Got to fish Oregon Inlet Wednesday. Lost of bait around but fishing was slow. Couple under size flounder. Park service made everyone leave on Thursday without knowing when they would be back open. Had to head to Hatteras Sands Campground 4 days early. Had 42 MPH winds Thursday evening until 2 AM. Fished Friday evening only catching 1 under size flounder. But better than working. Will be here until the 31st.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

15th. Fished Ocracoke. Very slow. Lots of bait in the surf. A few blues caught. Seen one nice flounder caught. That’s it. Had a double rainbow in the sky coming back on the ferry. Hopefully, that’s a good sign for tomorrow.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Perfect timing for your trip. Have fun!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Fished the sound in the kayak on 16th caught two trout and a lizard fish then headed to the surf and caught a couple small blues. Fished the sound in the kayak this morning 17th; caught one small pup and had a good one on and it got off near the yak. Still lots of bait fish around in the sound and the surf.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

18th fished Ocracoke. Few blues and one pompano. Lots of baitfish. 19th fished the sound in kayak; one flounder and one pup, lots of baitfish. 20th fished surf; nasty rainy Drum looking day, few blues and landed a 43” drum. Camera was in the truck and I was alone trying to revive the drum. Got it back swimming and away it went.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> 18th fished Ocracoke. Few blues and one pompano. Lots of baitfish. 19th fished the sound in kayak; one flounder and one pup, lots of baitfish. 20th fished surf; nasty rainy Drum looking day, few blues and landed a 43” drum. Camera was in the truck and I was alone trying to revive the drum. Got it back swimming and away it went.


nice job. good luck the rest of your time


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good job always a successful trip when you catch a big drum!!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yep my biggest was 40” so beat that by 3”. Just wished I’d gotten a picture. Oh well, another day!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> Thanks guys. Yep my biggest was 40” so beat that by 3”. Just wished I’d gotten a picture. Oh well, another day!


Yeah the only downside of fishing alone--Not many fish pictures


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

21st. Fished surf south Hatteras from 3PM- dark. Caught two skates. Thats all. But nice evening.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

22nd. Baitfish disappeared this morning. Finally found bait way out in the soundwith kayak. Caught trout and spots. Spotted a couple drum but no takers on cut bait, shrimp, live mullet or spoons. Tried surf after 3PM with nothing.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention I did catch a black drum in the sound out of the yak also.


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank for reports. did you see anyone catch surf stripers?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

hangout said:


> Thank for reports. did you see anyone catch surf stripers?


No it’s been slim pickings. Fished surf 23rd, last three hours of daylight. One huge ray. Took off the 24th. Today 25th, fished Ocracoke with no results. Seen a couple of blues caught and some spots. I fished hard from daylight till 11:30 AM and no Drum caught nor did I see anyone catch any.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

26th caught two nice flounder in the surf. No drum anywhere around me caught.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

27th caught two drum and a bunch of blues from surf today.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

papa-t said:


> 27th caught two drum and a bunch of blues from surf today.


nice!!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

28th caught one 26” drum, 3’ shark, crap load of blues. Lost one huge drum. Last day of fishing tomorrow then back to regular life.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> 28th caught one 26” drum, 3’ shark, crap load of blues. Lost one huge drum. Last day of fishing tomorrow then back to regular life.



nice job finding and catching fish.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

29th. Last day of fishing for me before heading home. Caught two drum a flounder and a crap load of blues. Good day to end on.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the updates, sounds like a fun trip.


----------

